# Beautiful Violin Playing Technique



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi all!

I was just going to quickly ask about this beautiful violin playing technique. I wanted to include this technique in one of my compositions, but don't know how it would be notated. I think it could be vibrato, but not sure exactly how you would notate that for a violin. Perhaps someone could help - it would be greatly appreciated. The technique can be heard here at 1:59 




Many thanks!!


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Can anyone help


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

Normally vibrato is left to the discretion of the performer, but if you wanted to make sure the player uses heavy doses of it you could mark the score _molto vibrato_.
http://www.stringsection.co.uk/blog/tag/molto-vibrato/


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

TalkingHead said:


> Normally vibrato is left to the discretion of the performer, but if you wanted to make sure the player uses heavy doses of it you could mark the score _molto vibrato_.
> http://www.stringsection.co.uk/blog/tag/molto-vibrato/


Thank you! That's really helpful


----------

